# Interesting info re hair dye PPD



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

This was in the Guardian regarding hair dye and allergic reactions....this PPD stuff sounds lethal if you react.  I can't imagine it being safe at anytime during pregnancy. 
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/nov/28/could-hair-dye-kill-you
xxA
This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah i seen this! But had the girl used hair dye before? Because if you have never used it before I wouldn't recommend anyone try to during pregnancy but if you already dyed your hair previous to pregnancy with the same hair dye then I think it would be fine! xx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

I hope you don't mind me joining in.

I saw something on 'This Morning' about this recently and the doctor on there advised that even if you have used hair dyes containing PPD before and been ok you can still react to it another time. She said that the first few times you use it your immune system doesn't recognise it so even after multiple use in can suddenly cause a reaction. She also advised that you should do a patch test before use every time you use it.

It was on recently so the information may still be on their website. 

Lollie xxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya,

Oh well thats something to keep in mind then when we get a BFP, i'd much rather be pregnant though than dye my hair! haha xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I dyed my hair last week as I'm due for EC next week - I wanted to get it in one last time before (hopefully) getting pg.   I won't be having it straightened while pg either - so it will (hopefully) be very frizzy and grey for the next 12 months!


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww Mandy, well i'm sure a baby bump will make up for it!   xxx


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

I think I'd much rather be pregnant than dye my hair too! 

Good Luck ladies! 

Lollie xxx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good luck to you too Lollie   xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

LadyG85 said:


> Awww Mandy, well i'm sure a baby bump will make up for it!  xxx


Absolutely. I hope to be looking like a harassed mother from the outset.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Im worried now after reading this, having my hair dyed tomorrow at the hairdressers and am due to start d/r approx 24th dec. 

DO i still have it dyed or not? And can i have it dyed if i get preg ?   I get preg !

I didnt know it was a danger

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Beckyboo79 said:


> Im worried now after reading this, having my hair dyed tomorrow at the hairdressers and am due to start d/r approx 24th dec.
> 
> DO i still have it dyed or not? And can i have it dyed if i get preg ?  I get preg !
> 
> ...


You should be fine. I was already stimming last week when I dyed mine. I just won't be doing it again if I get pg. Some people get it done anyway but I figure I have enough of an uphill battle already with all the IF stuff without adding to it.

xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok thanks hun, ive always had my hair dyed all sorts of colours and have never had a problem but its worrying isnt it.

Think i will mention it to hairdresser tomorrow just to see what she says

xxx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Beckyboo79 said:


> Ok thanks hun, ive always had my hair dyed all sorts of colours and have never had a problem but its worrying isnt it.
> 
> Think i will mention it to hairdresser tomorrow just to see what she says
> 
> xxx


I've spoken to my hairdresser about it before and she was really blasé about it (of course it benefits her if I still go ahead and get it dyed, so there may be a slight conflict of interest there) so I just chose to do my own research. I would personally rather not take the risk - I can always get it done again if I don't get pg or once I've had a baby - but that's just me.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a sensitive scalp, so even if I've used a particular product before, I always do a skin allergy test beforehand, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## alexine (Jun 8, 2010)

My original point being if this chemical PPD can kill people if they have an allergic reaction, how can it possibly be safe to dye your hair anytime during pregnancy. Your body will absorb some of this chemical through your scalp whilst dying your hair. I personally would stay away all together. 
xxA


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, I never touched a hair dye right the way through my pregnancy, and at 39 believe me I needed it hahahaha !!


----------

